# The Vape Guy's Birthday Special



## BumbleBee (19/1/17)

​
It's my birthday today, I'm feeling generous so I'm going to give you all *10%* off EVERYTHING on the site for today only 

1. Log on at www.vapeguy.co.za
2. Put things in your cart
3. Apply the coupon to your cart before checking out (you need to be logged in to your account)
4. Check out 

*www.vapeguy.co.za*
Coupon code: *Level41*​
The coupon will expire at midnight tonight so be quick 

​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## GMacDiggity (19/1/17)

Happy birthday!! Congrats on reaching level 41

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Happy birthday!! Congrats on reaching level 41


lol, thanks G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (19/1/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (19/1/17)

Happy birthday!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/1/17)

Happy Bee Bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------

